# Heading into the S. OR/N. Cal wilderness for 12 months looking for a couple ppl to join me



## Jeromy Knight (Mar 25, 2012)

I am 33 with extensive wilderness experience looking for 2 or 3 ppl max with their own gear and experience to join me on this adventure. The goal is to remain almost entirely in the wild with maybe a few trips out for supplies. I want to share this with a couple ppl that love the outdoors and primitive living. There will be no vehicle access and a several mile hike to the nearest forest service road. I would like to get to know each other before heading out to ensure we have similar interests. Planning to head out in early to mid May.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ahh a little cannibalistic Krakauer Into the Wild action huh? Just kidding. What are your interests? What do you currently do? for work? life? etc? Why 12 months?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you former Military?


----------



## Jeromy Knight (Mar 25, 2012)

I am not former military. I am an automotive technician by trade. Backpacking, wild edibles, and adventure travel are my main interests. I grew up in western Washington and lived on a couple communes while i was in my teenage years. I think my experiences have given me a balanced self reliant perspective, I do not push any beliefs or judge others for what they believe. Greed rules our modern society and I know longer want to be part of the problem, I have sold everything I own other that my car and gear.... car goes next.


----------



## Jeromy Knight (Mar 25, 2012)

The reason i am planning on 12 months is to experience the full cycle of seasons and the different struggles that will be encountered in each.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool. Welcome to STP. At first I thought you were some sort of undercover dea agent looking to do an extended recon mission to bust some growers. Forgive me for having a vivid imagination. I personally cant stay put for that long anywhere but to each his own, good luck.


----------



## Jeromy Knight (Mar 25, 2012)

I completely understand the skepticism, but no im not DEA. I am a long term member of NORML, and very anti drug war. That being said I plan to do my best to avoid contact with any growers that may be in the area as some can be very aggressive in protecting their work.


----------

